# 2 door big bodies



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

topic says it all i tried the search but it dont work lookin for info on building a 2 door conversion measurements pic ect there is alot of talented people here who could do it aswell! any pics links info would be appreciated! :biggrin: thanx alot


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:dunno: nothing?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Theres plenty of these topics already.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Sep 2 2008, 08:36 PM~11500850
> *Theres plenty of these topics already.
> *



i couldnt get search to work a link would help then thanx :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

2door big body???ya i saw a couple posts on here and a couple cars they look alright depends on the car i found a pic of a 96 bigbody fleetwood 2door


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 2 2008, 09:05 PM~11501107
> *
> 
> 
> ...



appreciate it that was dope im mostly looking for door measurement how far to move b-pillar ect maybe process pics im gonna try soon amd i want more info thanks alot!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

.....2 front doors.......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

heres my stash of pics....









































































i have others ...... good luck on your conversion , its a hell of a look to duplicate....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 2 2008, 11:43 PM~11502886
> *heres my stash of pics....
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN MIKE............... :0 Thats a LOT of WORK :uh:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 3 2008, 01:24 PM~11506836
> *DAMN MIKE............... :0  Thats a LOT of WORK :uh:
> *



its only sheet metal groc! not as bad as it would seem its easier to straighten and mud sheet metal than fiberglass! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> heres my stash of pics....
> i have others ...... good luck on your conversion ,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 3 2008, 11:24 AM~11506836
> *DAMN MIKE............... :0  Thats a LOT of WORK :uh:
> *


and some fucking commitment.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 3 2008, 06:12 PM~11509265
> *and some fucking commitment.
> *



yeah id say cut up two cars to make one! but well worth it!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 6doors less!!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 3 2008, 01:45 PM~11508384
> *
> thanks alot any measurement you can share and more pics please thanks alot!
> *


hers the last of my pics, this is one topo built. i have no clue from the measurements, but looking at the door will give you an idea......


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 3 2008, 07:21 PM~11509767
> *hers the last of my pics, this is one topo built. i have no clue from the measurements, but looking at the door will give you an idea......
> 
> 
> ...



now that is just a waste of a beautiful ride!!!!!!!!!! thanks mang!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 3 2008, 05:19 PM~11510278
> *now that is just a waste of a beautiful ride!!!!!!!!!!  thanks mang!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


actually topo bought that car back and redid it for another guy. the car came out better the second time


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 2 2008, 08:43 PM~11502886
> *heres my stash of pics....
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone know if that piece that meets the trunk and back window fully custom made or off another car?


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Custom made.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Get your door measurements from a 2 Dr 80's Cadi....


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Sep 4 2008, 01:52 AM~11510560
> *actually topo bought that car back and redid it for another guy. the car came out better the second time
> *


where did it go? seems like ive seen those two pics of it since forever up in here but never the finished product..


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 4 2008, 01:07 AM~11514475
> *where did it go? seems like ive seen those two pics of it since forever up in here but never the finished product..
> *


the car is still in Cali and went to a guy named ace I think. topo redid the entire car and it's one sweet looking ride now


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ok kool


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 4 2008, 03:12 AM~11514284
> *Get your door measurements from a 2 Dr 80's Cadi....
> *



thats kinda what i figured i didnt know that they were shortnening the roofs though it looks awesome and if your good wit yours not really that diffucult 
thanks alot homie!!!!!!!


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 4 2008, 02:20 PM~11519034
> *thats kinda what i figured i didnt know that they were shortnening the roofs though it looks awesome and if your good wit yours not really that diffucult
> thanks alot homie!!!!!!!
> *


hey mike pm me when u get a chance, i got ur measurements


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Sep 4 2008, 06:24 PM~11519546
> *hey mike pm me when u get a chance, i got ur measurements
> *




thanx alot mang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 4 2008, 01:20 PM~11519034
> *thats kinda what i figured i didnt know that they were shortnening the roofs though it looks awesome and if your good wit yours not really that diffucult
> thanks alot homie!!!!!!!
> *


No problem... 

NOTE: You will be needing the inner back sails, Quarter windows off an 80-85 2 dr fleetwood and a pair of metal light bulb Opera lights form a Coupe de'ville.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 4 2008, 08:11 PM~11521876
> *No problem...
> 
> NOTE: You will be needing the inner back sails,  Quarter windows off an 80-85 2 dr fleetwood and a pair of metal light bulb Opera lights form a Coupe de'ville.
> *


that's good info


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

what are people doing just jumping in a project at this caliber. :0 :biggrin: 
what are they thinking :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :rofl: :biggrin: :roflmao: 
good luck on your info quest it was pretty hard for me to get any info but i found a few good homies that were able to help in the long run


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 4 2008, 11:18 PM~11521951
> *what are people doing just jumping in a project at this caliber. :0  :biggrin:
> what are they thinking :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> good luck on your info quest it was pretty hard for me to get any info but i found a few good homies that were able to help in the long run
> *




been at it for over fifteen years this aint out of my ability just needed some good info :thumbsup: would you care to share some :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 4 2008, 11:11 PM~11521876
> *No problem...
> 
> NOTE: You will be needing the inner back sails,  Quarter windows off an 80-85 2 dr fleetwood and a pair of metal light bulb Opera lights form a Coupe de'ville.
> *



thanks alot thats what i thought :biggrin: anyone done different quarter glass ?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 4 2008, 08:23 PM~11522003
> *been at it for over fifteen years this aint out of my ability just needed some good info :thumbsup: would you care to share some :biggrin:
> *


i didn't mean you bro i was just saying because thats what i did :biggrin: couldn't aford one to be built so push myself to my limits and go for it. here bro check this link out you may get some pointers  :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405707


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 4 2008, 11:33 PM~11522131
> *i didn't mean you bro i was just saying because thats what i did :biggrin: couldn't aford one to be built so push myself to my limits and go for it. here bro check this link out you may get some pointers   :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405707
> *



good lookin out thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 4 2008, 08:33 PM~11522131
> *i didn't mean you bro i was just saying because thats what i did :biggrin: couldn't aford one to be built so push myself to my limits and go for it. here bro check this link out you may get some pointers   :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405707
> *


danny is the white caddy in the 93-96 big body convertible urs?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Sep 4 2008, 08:40 PM~11522221
> *danny is the white caddy in the 93-96 big body convertible urs?
> *


yup my project right now.  :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

danny thanks for the link i read all 37 pages good stuff and your car is gonna be nice!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


kadillac g thanks alot for all the info keep us posted on yours!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

u know I will :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 3 2008, 03:43 AM~11502886
> *heres my stash of pics....
> 
> 
> ...


damm thats a damm good start for any1 lookin at converting a4 to 2 big body.
wish i was a expert fabricator like alot of these guys are.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 5 2008, 10:31 PM~11530745
> *damm thats a damm good start for any1 lookin at converting a4 to 2  big body.
> wish i was a expert fabricator like alot of these guys are.
> *



you dont have to be an expert just patient and good imagination metal is very forgiving!!! :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 6 2008, 03:30 PM~11534112
> *you dont have to be an expert just patient and good imagination metal is very forgiving!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah but you got to know to work metal


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 6 2008, 07:36 PM~11536412
> *yeah but you got to know to work metal
> *



anyone can learn just gotta be motivated and persistant!


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

hey mike did u get my pics


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Sep 6 2008, 10:07 PM~11537060
> *hey mike did u get my pics
> *



no i havent gotten anything :0 it is .net


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 7 2008, 03:51 PM~11540711
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

do the frames need to be wraped on these?? also can they hop or 3 or do you have to be carefull with them


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Sep 9 2008, 12:44 PM~11557658
> *do the frames need to be wraped on these?? also can they hop or 3 or do you have to be carefull with them
> *



you should always reinforce ecspecialy convertible!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

You actually expect people that know to just throw out all the exact measurements and shit? Doing the research and asking the right people is part of the whole project, it took me over 2 years to know every detail....


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 10 2008, 05:53 AM~11565600
> *You actually expect people that know to just throw out all the exact measurements and shit? Doing the research and asking the right people is part of the whole project, it took me over 2 years to know every detail....
> *


actually yea! i spoke to THE FIRST person to do it and told me everything i wanted to know. but dont worry joost, i hooked him up already dont fuckin worry bout it. i used to be like you and tell everyone to fuck off when they needed help, but after talking to TOPO i realized if he can help me why cant i help other people? lets try to help one another instead of trying to keep things a secrect. thats the onl way this sport, culture. lifestyle is going to survive.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Sep 10 2008, 11:29 AM~11567423
> *actually yea! i spoke to THE FIRST person to do it and told me everything i wanted to know. but dont worry joost, i hooked him up already dont fuckin worry bout it. i used to be like you and tell everyone to fuck off when they needed help, but after talking to TOPO i realized if he can help me why cant i help other people? lets try to help one another instead of trying to keep things a secrect. thats the onl way this sport, culture. lifestyle is going to survive.
> *



amen brother..... no need to hate on anyone here....just honest questions on how to do it. 

cause even with the measurments, its still tuff to do....why not make life alittle easier for the next man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I made 2 trips from europe to LA, one of the reasons was to meet topo and ask about the 2door conversion, ive seen both the blue and red one in the building stage....Im just saying that if you realy want to do such a thing, put in a little effort you know, annoys the hell out of me how more and more people come onto these forums and expect to get every little detail on how to do shit just like that, LAZY

These converted cars wouldnt be here if it wasnt for people who try to find out shit themselves and try it...Its one thing to ask how its done, its another thing to come on here and ask for exact measurements. Just too easy after you realize how much money and time it took Topo to find out.


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 10 2008, 12:46 PM~11568153
> *I made 2 trips from europe to LA, one of the reasons was to meet topo and ask about the 2door conversion, ive seen both the blue and red one in the building stage....Im just saying that if you realy want to do such a thing, put in a little effort you know, annoys the hell out of me how more and more people come onto these forums and expect to get every little detail on how to do shit just like that, LAZY
> 
> These converted cars wouldnt be here if it wasnt for people who try to find out shit themselves and try it...Its one thing to ask how its done, its another thing to come on here and ask for exact measurements. Just too easy after you realize how much money and time it took Topo to find out.
> *


joost i agree with you for the most part but you and I both know there are some pretty minute things to get certain things to work(like the door jams being molded for the vert so the 1/4 glass can operate smoothly). the man wasnt asking how to build it just a question that obviousness doesnt explain. i ask the same ? to topo and he didnt hesitate to give it to me. He explained why he was willing to help me and probably the same reason he helped you. other people might not be so nice. i told mike the door lengthes only because he agrees with Topo and I on that project. and the fact the measurements Topo gave me even I wouldnt have figured it out. I learned a lot from the pics i downloaded from royal flush,done deal, homies edition, and the rest of Topo's work. joost maybe there was some miscommunication but good luck on your ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

nah no miscommunication, were cool :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Sep 10 2008, 08:53 AM~11565600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 and this is comin from someone who works next to one of the best painters in the industry!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

kadillac g i got your pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: thanks alot mayne good stuff there!!! :biggrin: comin soon 2 too many!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt any new pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 5 2008, 03:49 PM~11529034
> *danny thanks for the link i read all 37 pages good stuff and your car is gonna be nice!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> kadillac g thanks alot for all the info keep us posted on yours!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 2 2008, 08:43 PM~11502886
> *heres my stash of pics....
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN I HAVE BEEN C'ING THE PIC'S I TOOK OF MY CAR ALL OVER !!!!!!!
HOPE THEY HELP & I HAVE PLENTY MORE IF NEEDED .*


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 18 2008, 05:54 PM~11637223
> *DAMN I HAVE BEEN C'ING THE PIC'S I TOOK  OF MY CAR ALL OVER !!!!!!!
> HOPE THEY HELP & I HAVE PLENTY MORE IF NEEDED .
> *



i would love to see more im gonna be gettin started real soon!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 









this is what im startin wit 95


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 18 2008, 02:54 PM~11637223
> *DAMN I HAVE BEEN C'ING THE PIC'S I TOOK  OF MY CAR ALL OVER !!!!!!!
> HOPE THEY HELP & I HAVE PLENTY MORE IF NEEDED .
> *


pm them to me , i allways need more.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 18 2008, 09:23 PM~11638977
> *pm them to me , i allways need more.
> *




x2 :biggrin: ill give you my email


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 18 2008, 02:54 PM~11637223
> *DAMN I HAVE BEEN C'ING THE PIC'S I TOOK  OF MY CAR ALL OVER !!!!!!!
> HOPE THEY HELP & I HAVE PLENTY MORE IF NEEDED .
> *


email me the cadillac 2 door conversion pics.im looking in to doing this.thanks


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

oh yea my email is [email protected]


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

anymore process pics?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Sep 3 2008, 08:52 PM~11510560
> *actually topo bought that car back and redid it for another guy. the car came out better the second time
> *


that car got sold to 704SHEEN its for sale http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=287520&hl=


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.eprecisionengraving.com/ click on ROYAL FLUSH


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 2 2008, 11:43 PM~11502886
> *heres my stash of pics....
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :scrutinize:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 11 2008, 08:36 PM~11840861
> *http://www.eprecisionengraving.com/  click on ROYAL FLUSH
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ferndawg (Sep 28, 2008)

anyone know how much they woud charge to make one into a two door convertible
cause im intereted


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 2 2008, 06:05 PM~11501107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hey Paper,... nice how you and I have a topic full of only our cars! huh? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 29 2008, 11:03 PM~12292236
> *hey Paper,... nice how you and I have a topic full of only our cars! huh?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TO BAD THEY DON'T HAVE UPDATED PIC'S OF THE CARS NOW .


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 29 2008, 11:04 PM~12292252
> *TO BAD THEY DON'T HAVE UPDATED PIC'S OF THE CARS NOW .
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 29 2008, 11:04 PM~12292252
> *TO BAD THEY DON'T HAVE UPDATED PIC'S OF THE CARS NOW .
> *


well lets see em.... :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 30 2008, 12:00 AM~12292677
> *well lets see em.... :cheesy:
> *


NAW I DON'T THINK SO , THEY WILL BE OUT SOON ENOUGH .


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 30 2008, 03:27 AM~12293284
> *NAW I DON'T THINK SO , THEY WILL BE OUT SOON ENOUGH .
> *


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

i like royal flush the best.


----------



## my50 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Dec 1 2008, 03:35 PM~12303958
> *i like royal flush the best.
> *


x2


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 11 2008, 07:36 PM~11840861
> *http://www.eprecisionengraving.com/  click on ROYAL FLUSH
> *



Nice link.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Sep 3 2008, 05:52 PM~11510560
> *actually topo bought that car back and redid it for another guy. the car came out better the second time
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

any more progress pics? :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 12:23 PM~14339666
> *:0
> *



pics fokker!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 30 2009, 05:57 PM~14342739
> *The latest pic!!
> 
> 
> ...



stole this from another thread but this is what im talkin bout great work!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 3 2008, 08:50 PM~12321473
> *Nice link.
> *


 X2


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jun 30 2009, 03:36 PM~14343049
> *stole this from another thread but this is what im talkin bout great work!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 30 2009, 07:47 PM~14343800
> *Thanks
> *



:thumbsup: good build keep the pics comin!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's that 2 Door BigBody....
























[/quote]


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> Here's that 2 Door BigBody....


 
[/quote]


:0 wow


----------



## inked (Feb 26, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inked_@Oct 13 2009, 03:28 PM~15345928
> *:scrutinize:
> *


  
what up Juanito, its time Foooo


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by inked_@Oct 13 2009, 07:28 PM~15345928
> *:scrutinize:
> *



lets see some pics of that nice orange one youre building !!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: that shit is gangsta


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> Here's that 2 Door BigBody....


 
[/quote]
Any more pics Looks Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------

